# SuperCard DSONEi announced



## shaunj66 (May 9, 2009)

*SuperCard DSONEi announced*
With USB firmware flashing hardware


The SuperCard team have today announced the arrival of their latest addition to the SuperCard line. The 'SuperCard DSONEi' is their first DSi compatible flash kit and is based off the original DSONE. 




We have also learned that the DSONEi will be the first cart to ship with a USB based firmware updater. This small piece of hardware, similar to the G6DS Real flashing hardware, will plug into your computers USB port and will allow you to insert the DSONEi and update its firmware. This means that if Nintendo issues a firmware update to block the cart from booting, given a possible work-around, you will be able to flash the DSONEi's firmware safely and without the need for a DSi console. 

The USB flasher will work on any PC, and actually via ANY USB port. It does not require any drivers, software or user interaction. It simply uses the USB port to draw power. Firmware updates (remember this is separate from updating the loader/OS) will be downloaded from the SuperCard website and placed on the microSD card. Insert the SD card into the DSONEi; the DSONEi into the USB flasher; and the USB flasher into any available active USB port and the cart will begin the update process automatically. 

Check out the usual feature list below:





			
				Features List said:
			
		

> Plug 'n' Play - NO extra software needed.
> 100% game compatibility, supports clean Rom's and works on any OS .
> Uses MicroSD card, both FAT16 and FAT32 supported.
> Supports the SDHC specification,allowing for high capacity memory cards.
> ...


The DSONEi will be hitting the usual stores over the next few weeks, so keep an eye out. Remember to check our affiliated stores first! It's the best way to support GBAtemp.






 Official Supercard website (news to be posted this Monday)



Discuss


----------



## Satangel (May 9, 2009)

Good to see some developments in the DSi flashcard market.
The more flashcards there are, the better for us


----------



## George290506 (May 9, 2009)

So late... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will buy one... for sure


----------



## Eon-Rider (May 9, 2009)

Even though the updateable firmware is a nice perk, my current SCDS1 does not appeal to me enough to warrant an upgrade. If my current Acekard 2i stops working, I'll probably look for a different alternative.


----------



## DjoeN (May 9, 2009)

At least, the don't tease us with a youtube movie months before, but instead releases the hardware, can't say that from Team Cyclops


----------



## Link5084 (May 9, 2009)

The Supercard team is already getting a head start on this before Team Cyclops. Glad to see this.


----------



## NeSchn (May 9, 2009)

Nice, go Supercard!


----------



## Chris_Skylock (May 9, 2009)

If I have a DSi and if my aunt bought me one and send it to me and if my supplier, RockSoft Online, will have this one, I will get this one for sure. Though Im not used to Supercard One. I'll read the reviews if it becomes available.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (May 9, 2009)

OOOOOH YEAH!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally a super card for the dsi!!


----------



## raulpica (May 9, 2009)

If it has a new menu, I'm so buying it even if I still have a DSLite


----------



## rasputin (May 9, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> If it has a new menu, I'm so buying it even if I still have a DSLite




It doesn't..... http://www.92acg.com/other/shaoluka/73.html


----------



## iwakura (May 9, 2009)

great to see. I'll definitely be reviewing this.


----------



## mr_1306 (May 9, 2009)

i'm gonna wait a bit more for this


----------



## Searinox (May 9, 2009)

Is it just me or is realtime save missing?
EDIT: Nevermind. I saw the boxart. Even though it's not stated in the feature list on the back it's clearly stated on the front. XD


----------



## wchill (May 9, 2009)

Wait, so if I buy this, I can update by plugging in the flasher into my MintyBoost?
That's actually a good idea!


----------



## Tanas (May 9, 2009)

friendly GUI? can only mean that its new.


----------



## Splych (May 9, 2009)

Nice. I can't wait to see it released. So far... I might get one of these if I will be getting a DSi unless Team Cyclo gets something out ^^


----------



## A-Z (May 9, 2009)

ios acekard the only ppl with cut copy paste n delete? the perfect card wuld b acekard 2i plus rts and ing ame guide (even though i dont use it)


----------



## Minox (May 9, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> I don't understand why the Supercard team hasn't upgraded to a new version of Moonshell yet, I'm guessing Moonshell 2.0 would speed things up drastically like it did for the EZ Flash V.


That's because Supercard Team was asked by Moonlight himself not to use any the newer version of Moonshell as their OS, and I believe that Supercard Team respects that statement.


----------



## kintesh (May 9, 2009)

hope that nintendo finds the way to stop people using cards. or better security in game which has to check that there is nothing between the game card and dsi before loading the game.

or supply serial codes with the box to activate online from dsi. serial only works with the game cart that was inside the box other not allowed. also verify that the serial match with the card online before loading the game.

i cant wait until nintendo finds something which stops everyone. just like PS3.

bytheway what video format does it play, i'll only but one it plays .avi mpeg mov and divx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if not than no flash card for me on dsi)


----------



## xDlmaoxD (May 9, 2009)

kintesh said:
			
		

> hope that nintendo finds the way to stop people using cards. or better security in game which has to check that there is nothing between the game card and dsi before loading the game.
> 
> or supply serial codes with the box to activate online from dsi. serial only works with the game cart that was inside the box other not allowed. also verify that the serial match with the card online before loading the game.
> 
> ...



Why would you care what format it uses you probably can't afford it, and you don't support it in the first place.
Your in the wrong forum.

Back to topic: This does look temping waiting for my itouch2 to arrive but the ace kard 2i is still good, no complains.


----------



## Tiduz (May 9, 2009)

I have a acekard 2i, it works but i miss realtime saves so much in rpgs. always been a fan of supercard since my first DS.

Will most probably get this since i always had good expierences with supercard, loved my dsone and kinda miss it.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 9, 2009)

The only problem is, does SuperCard DSONEi support the GBA, GBC, and GB games like Acekard 2i?  If not I would stick to the Acekard 2i (I'm very old-school).

And I hated it how you would have to convert the games like in SuperCard Lite.  But for SuperCard DSONEi it says Plug 'n' Play: No Extra Software Needed.  Does this mean that you have to convert them still, or are they just driver infos and such?

Good thing I didn't get the Acekard 2i yet, almost did until today.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (May 9, 2009)

Is it me?or is it that the box for the SuperCard DSONEi is a bit big?although it looked nice to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## BoxShot (May 9, 2009)

Sigh I want one and don't want one >.> The GUI looks terrible and clunky. The cheat system is just crap. Hopefully they're using a different chip inside so psram errors don't happen.


----------



## rasputin (May 9, 2009)

I thin~ thi~ new flas~ cart has a proble~

Als~ it has grea~ suppor~ and suppor~ *infinit~ spe|* and a new *enhance~ enge|*


Supercar~ ro|


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 9, 2009)

Does anyone know the answer to my questions?


----------



## BoxShot (May 9, 2009)

I can answer the plug n play part. Its like every other slot 1 card like the acekard you just put the roms in and bam you can play them.


----------



## Edgedancer (May 9, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> The only problem is, does SuperCard DSONEi support the GBA, GBC, and GB games like Acekard 2i?  If not I would stick to the Acekard 2i (I'm very old-school).


I was not aware that the DSi was able to play GBA games. I know that you will be able to use lameboy to play GB and GBC games though.


----------



## Deleted-172301 (May 9, 2009)

If the GUI is nice then I am in.



			
				Edgedancer said:
			
		

> [BnC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He meant by using this card on a DSL, not a DSi.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 9, 2009)

(Quoting got screwed up)

... Both of you are partially correct.

The NDSi, but only using the Acekard 2i (as far as I know), can run those GB/GBC/GBA games, and lameboy I think doesn't work on most SuperCard products, like the Lite.

The NDSL could do this also but also works on the NDSi.

But what I'm wondering is that does the SuperCard do this also?

And thanks Box??? for explaining it to me.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 9, 2009)

Oh, then there should be a GBA emulator for NDSi.  Hmmm... I read the review about the Acekard 2i and I think i'll go with that.

So GBA games will only run on a NDS or NDSL with a expansion pack?  Since it is called "expansion pack" does this mean it does not have a SD/Mini/Micro slot, just a card capable of running GBA emulation code?  And can the Nintendo Authentic expansion pack work?


----------



## shanefromoz (May 9, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> At least, the don't tease us with a youtube movie months before, but instead releases the hardware, can't say that from Team Cyclops



Team Cyclops want there cart to be 100% and are probably waiting to see what Nintendo does.
Do you really want to buy a cart then it becomes useless after a frimware update?
Team Cyclops have the best cart on the market and will release a new cart that will continue to be number 1.
They might even surprise everyone and just update there firmeware hence the reason not to buy a new cart.
Just wait and see.
You rock team Cyclops.

Cheers


----------



## Minox (May 9, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> The NDSi, but only using the Acekard 2i (as far as I know), can run those GB/GBC/GBA games, and lameboy I think doesn't work on most SuperCard products, like the Lite.
> All DSis are unable to play GBA games due to the fact that Nintendo removed the GBA mode plus the slot that was needed in order to play GBA games. So whatever you heard about the Ak2i, GBA games and the DSi is false. The Ak2i can only launch GBA games if used in conjunction with an expansion pak in a DS/DSL, that's just the way it is. The Scds1i can do almost the same thing when used with a DS/DSL, except for the fact that those functions aren't a part of the OS unlike the Ak2i.
> 
> ...


You wanna know my opinion on this?

I think that most of those thoughts you have there are mostly wishes and not actually anywhere the truth. Ever since the CycloDS Evolution became known as the "best" flashcart there has been more and more of these kind of comments and I honestly think that most of you don't realize that Team Cyclops may not be as great as you think they are. They're humans too and much like everyone else they also have limitations and are also affected by their surrounding which can lead to "bad" decisions.

So what am I trying to say really? Well, that is simply that you shouldn't say things like this until you know it's the truth.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 9, 2009)

So I will get the Acekard 2i over the SuparCard DSOnei.  How exactly does the Slot-2 option on the Acekard 2i menu work?  Does it just show games from the card or does it boot that card into GBA mode?  And will it show GB and GBC games too or just GBA?


----------



## anaxs (May 9, 2009)

would this be te best dsi flash card......so far


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 9, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> would this be te best dsi flash card......so far



In some ways it is but compared to the Acekard 2i I would think it's not.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 9, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> It would be a tight fight for first place between this and the M3 Reali, since neither is actually released yet, we'll find out later on.



Don't you mean second place?  I think the SuperCard would get in second place as it is very much like he Acekard 2i, although not good enough.


----------



## Minox (May 9, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that the Scds1i is a very good flashcart, but unless Supercard Team improve its GUI then the M3DS Reali wins easily.


----------



## iwakura (May 10, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> It would be a tight fight for first place between this and the M3 Reali, since neither is actually released yet, we'll find out later on.
> 
> As for what Minor_IX said about TC, I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks this.  It started out as speculation about TC and their move with the DSi, then at one point, people just started thinking it as a fact that TC is waiting for full DSi capabilities.  TC has really dropped the ball lately, I'm rather disappointed actually, since I was probably one of the first to say that the CycloDS Evolution is the best.  Now, I'm not so sure, with carts like the M3 Real gaining momentum and even budget carts are beginning to have some of the advanced features, it seems that TC has to do something more to defend their position at the top.
> 
> ...



Have you gotten a look at the M3real i's menu?


----------



## iwakura (May 10, 2009)

ah, okay, figures xD thanks for clarifying


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 10, 2009)

I'm debating...to wait or to not wait, that is the question. D:


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 10, 2009)

I wouldn't wait.  I would get the Acekard because who even needs everysingle option the SuperCard DSONEi has to offer?  And also has a disgusting menu.

But how does the Acekard 2i handle the Slot-2 cards?  When you click on the GBA Slot icon will it show games from there or will it just boot it like it's Passme or something?


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> While I agree with BNC that noone will ever need every feature the DS ONEi has to offer, some of them are pretty useful, enough to warrant the purchase over the AceKard 2i.  For me it is most definitely the RTS feature that is useful, while others may find multisave an invaluable feature.


Where have you been? AKAIO has supported multiple saves per game for a long time now.


----------



## MissingNo._ (May 10, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> While I agree with BNC that noone will ever need every feature the DS ONEi has to offer, some of them are pretty useful, enough to warrant the purchase over the AceKard 2i.  For me it is most definitely the RTS feature that is useful, while others may find multisave an invaluable feature.



... Ever heard of a clan tag?  My name is NOT BNC.  [BnC] is a clan tag (read what it stands for in my profile, really shouldn't say it here), while Mitchell is my usual name.

But I agree with you on those points, although I JUST BOUGHT AN Acekard 2i (saying it here must make everyone feel like I'm a hater to the SuperCard DSONEi ^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, downloaded Lameboy DS, and currently saving money for a EZ Flash 3 in 1 (hate the fact that there's no SD/Mini/Micro Slot).  All I'm waiting for is my Acekard 2i to arrive and my money to grow bigger.


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> EDIT:  Quick question for those reading this, did AceKard team ever put out a language fix for the other hardware revisions?  Bit lazy to check myself...
> Not yet, but they're supposedly working on it.
> 
> QUOTE([BnC]Mitchell @ May 10 2009, 02:23 AM)
> ... Ever heard of a clan tag?  My name is NOT BNC.  [BnC] is a clan tag (read what it stands for in my profile, really shouldn't say it here), while Mitchell is my usual name.


Most people don't use their clan tags in their usernames on forums


----------



## WB3000 (May 10, 2009)

This is probably the one product which will last more than a few months. You'd have to pay me to buy an Acekard for the DSi now, without flashing that thing is history a few updates down. Unlike the Wii, there's no real way into the system, so you can bypass the menu's cart checks yet.


----------



## shanefromoz (May 10, 2009)

Team Cyclops want there cart to be 100% and are probably waiting to see what Nintendo does.
Do you really want to buy a cart then it becomes useless after a frimware update?
Team Cyclops have the best cart on the market and will release a new cart that will continue to be number 1.
They might even surprise everyone and just update there firmeware hence the reason not to buy a new cart.
Just wait and see.
You rock team Cyclops.

Cheers
[/quote]
You wanna know my opinion on this?

I think that most of those thoughts you have there are mostly wishes and not actually anywhere the truth. Ever since the CycloDS Evolution became known as the "best" flashcart there has been more and more of these kind of comments and I honestly think that most of you don't realize that Team Cyclops may not be as great as you think they are. They're humans too and much like everyone else they also have limitations and are also affected by their surrounding which can lead to "bad" decisions.

So what am I trying to say really? Well, that is simply that you shouldn't say things like this until you know it's the truth.

[/quote]

Team Cyclops will be number 1 just watch and see.
I have 4 cyclo ds carts and have no problems what so ever i upgraded them from the original r4 which was the best but nowadays all the r4's are rip offs.
They get updated when required.
I would not trust m3 as they dropped previous support for these slot 2 carts.
Supercard used to support there slot 2 carts but im not sure whats happening there.
Any way time will tell.


----------



## Spartan A24 (May 10, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> This is probably the one product which will last more than a few months. You'd have to pay me to buy an Acekard for the DSi now, without flashing that thing is history a few updates down. Unlike the Wii, there's no real way into the system, so you can bypass the menu's cart checks yet.


I thought the language fix was an example that the AK2i could be flashed?


----------



## cubin' (May 10, 2009)

If my R4 every breaks (unlikely) I'll probably buy this. Looks good


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 10, 2009)

Sorry Supercard team, but if I ever get a DSi, it wouldn't be this.

I'm rather enjoying the SCDS1 SDHC, but I feel that none of the extra features are really worth it over the slow gui anymore. The fact that they haven't changed their OS in any ways, is also disappointing. I'm actually fine with the speed, but the team never really bothers to update their stuff, besides when it's needed.

I'll probably end up with an Acekardi.


----------



## wchill (May 10, 2009)

I'd still get this one due to the fact that the flasher operates on a MintyBoost


----------



## canli (May 10, 2009)

I bought 4-5 supercard DS One and we are happy here. 
I'll definitely by these DSOnei when I'll have a DSi.


----------



## KamuiX (May 10, 2009)

Check this video for the menu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwFEkL03e-g


----------



## livetek (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the Video


----------



## rasputin (May 10, 2009)

We do know what the gui looks like, just watch some of the vids put up on the China SC forums... it's exactly the same as the SCDS1.... oh look, post #11 on this very thread I have already posted a link to a vid of the dsonei in action.

there is no speculation about the OS on this cart Irishmodchips, it's the same as SCDS1.


----------



## raulpica (May 10, 2009)

KamuiX said:
			
		

> Check this video for the menu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwFEkL03e-g


They've just lost a customer. I'm not gonna pay again for THAT MENU.

When they're gonna come up with a new one, then yes.

I can't really understand Team SC. With a new menu the SCDSOne would easily be the best flashcart out there, instead still nothing. Meh.


----------



## nonnonnon (May 10, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you know that?


----------



## Minox (May 10, 2009)

nonnonnon said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got to know about this back when I used to visit the official Supercard forum.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2009)

I'll buy this for sure cause I don't like the current DSi flashcards.


----------



## Hakoda (May 10, 2009)

If the GUI was better, the DSONEi would surpass the Acekard 2i. The Acekard2i has awesome GUI but you can't update its internal hardware unless you hack the language updater and it was stated that AKAIO will not being doing this so yeah. (another programmer needs to come out of his cave if we ever run into this problem) Along the terms of dodging Nintendo DSi FW updates, the DSONEi rocks.

~ Jon


----------



## dajavax (May 11, 2009)

mmm... i would probably get this... i've had the super card minisd, and the supercard dsone as my only flashcarts... and they have been of great quality and have gave me great service... though maybe the acekard would be better as i never use the supercard features... just the direct mp3 playback sometimes... and the acekard would be cheaper... though i still don't have a dsi so... i don't need to worry about that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and about the GUI... i don't find it hard to use or ugly... i don't know why people keep saying that... i have a theme though...


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 11, 2009)

If they made the UI like the DSi itself I wouldn't mind getting one, that same fugly, and hard to use UI kept me from keeping it in my DS for less than 2 weeks.

Even though I already know how to use it, I still loathe it.

That auto firmware updater is very appealling.


----------



## Virgil (May 11, 2009)

I will be purchasing this, even though I've already sent out for a I Touch 2. Why? To learn more of DSi flashcarts.

Look, AceKard2i is a pretty great flashcart, we know that, but its being endorsed as if literally being the BEST. Its becoming another R4 for gods sake (Believe me; Once I had gotten my friends to get them since they have DSi, they began to make it as if it where god sends, and now EVERYONE wants them. Jesus crap, come on! ANd after I talked about getting an I Touch2, he began saying he will too; annoyence!)! We help endorse OFFICIAL flash carts, we help create better flash carts for everyone to enjoy.

The way that SuperCardOnei's specs are, they are easily better than an AceKard2i in most aspects, but for now we need to remember that until we correctly hack a DSi, all carts we will be getting are just place holders till then. AT the least, we get ROM loading and MP3 playback, but these carts are likely going to be rendered useless in a few months (Except SCDSOi, oddly, since it does have the loader and is teh only current flash cart that can be updated.), so we best live them up for a while.

And seriously, why would SuperCard team wast time on a GUI when the firmware would need to be changed significantly in the future? Expect the firmware update to contain new GUI stuff, since they would need to for DSi based homebrew and GUI based DSi programs anyways; just have patience everyone!

Hopefully that was a sound statement, xD.


----------



## halljames (May 11, 2009)

I think I will wait till I can confirm if this will play DSi specific games, when they are released of course.


----------



## ForteOmega (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea on the price of the supercard? If it is overpriced i probably wont get it.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (May 11, 2009)

Giving all current DSi flascart here in the Philippines are Php2,000. I'm gussing this will be a Php2,500 price tag at my supplier, RockSoft. I hope it's still the same as the Acekard 2i price tag of Php2,000. I hope it's not another CycloDS price tag of Php3,500

Php48=US$1 so do the math


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 11, 2009)

oh wow....

and to THiNK...I was going to buy an AceKard 2i shortly...(i bought my DSi yesterday

Guess its gettin Replaced!!!!..

absolutely LOVE the USB updater...I know its going to come in handy...thats whats actually pursuading  me to not buy the AK2i now...


----------



## ForteOmega (May 11, 2009)

Personally i enjoyed my cyclo for my DSLite, but i just bought a DSi. Since the Cyclo Team hasn't made a cart yet, i need something like the Acekard2i or the SupercardOnei to tie me over. I have seen the Acekard myself once and i like how it looks, but im worried about the lack of firmware updates. Therefore the supercard sounds like a good alternative, but if it is coming out in a month or two im not getting it because im not waiting that long. Also the Gui and features of each card factors into this, so ill wait for the announcement and then look at my options. my question is is this a good idea?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 11, 2009)

neither am I illiterate to how to use it.  I still find the UI elements all over place and not uniform, thus the fugly comment.

the floating window at the bottom is not very good with LONG file names and more or less wastes space to the background that could be used for the information.  

The only thing other than that might be an issue is the  overheating issue with some batches in the DSOne v3 might show up in this one.


----------



## houseonfire (May 12, 2009)

Of course this comes out.
2 Weeks after I buy the AK2i.
fuck


----------



## Opium (May 12, 2009)

I'll be reviewing the SuperCard DSONEi for GBAtemp. I haven't had a Supercard since the original SuperCard CF so I'll be looking at it with a fresh pair of eyes. I should receive the SuperCard DSONEi either by the end of this week or early next week so I'll post up a few impressions then.

I just picked up a Black DSi this morning. Lovely little machine.


----------



## wchill (May 12, 2009)

Do you have a AA powered USB charger? I just want to make sure that the flashing software will work with these, since I have them around in my DS pack.


----------



## Opium (May 12, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> Do you have a AA powered USB charger? I just want to make sure that the flashing software will work with these, since I have them around in my DS pack.




I'm not sure what you mean exactly. Could you elaborate?


----------



## wchill (May 12, 2009)




----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 12, 2009)

wait another week or 2 and the M3 Reali, Edgei, CycloDSi, etc will come out. Just get something your comfortable with.


----------



## dolpsdw (May 12, 2009)

HOHohoho I can Get the OFicial Page and MEnu Designed For DSONEi AMezing XDD
http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dsonei/jsh.html

ENJOY And Postit To First Page XDD

Loool mi Member No is 177,774 i think i must wait a few hours for be 177,777  X))))


----------



## dolpsdw (May 13, 2009)

Oooo nice Now we can Donwload the oS firmware Before the Dsoni can be Buy!!!
http://eng.supercard.sc/soft_scdsonei_sdhc.htm


----------



## ahtin (May 14, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

>



Yes, You can use a USB Power adapter for upgrade, it take about 6 mins for flashing the DSOnei


----------



## Extreme Coder (May 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting, this is the first flashcard that can be flashed without needing to put it in the DSi, am I right?
And I wouldnt need to worry about support, this is SuperCard team we're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh hey, I'm back!


----------



## wchill (May 15, 2009)

The Supercard DSONEi is now at DX!
http://tinyurl.com/opqkvz
Or check my signature. (Too lazy to grab the full link when I need the short one anyway)


----------



## BoxShot (May 15, 2009)

Huh that was fast I guess. >.> $3 saved XD


----------



## elixirdream (May 15, 2009)

i had got mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




kekeke would say is wonderful!


----------



## Teelow (May 17, 2009)

is the GUI the same as SuperCard Dsone 

please say no Please


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 20, 2009)

might get one, even though i dont have a dsi.


----------



## xDlmaoxD (May 20, 2009)

Mines got here today WOOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 three days after I order it.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 20, 2009)

what shop and how much?


----------



## Minox (May 20, 2009)

Teelow said:
			
		

> is the GUI the same as SuperCard Dsone
> 
> please say no Please


It's the same.


----------



## DSiImporter (May 26, 2009)

i have gone to ak2i to ez flash vi to now supercard onei just wanted to now wat format the movies needed to be in this is the beast so far but seince the kernal is based on moonshell it is just a little slow other than tht it is a beauty


----------



## BoxShot (May 26, 2009)

Movie format is still .dpg always will be until proven otherwise.


----------

